

Ask HN: I need an actual GOOD analytics tool - cskakun

So tired of crappy website analytics tools. GA is off the table. I using it, setting and up and wasting time trying to understand the new lingo around it.<p>Mixpanel is good, but it&#x27;s more for events.<p>I need a good analytics tool that works in real time and shows me where my signups are coming from(exact urls, domains, etc).
Confused at how GA does this and mixpanel cuts of the urls so I can&#x27;t get the full link to visit it in the browser.<p>This is a simple thing to ask for. Wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction.<p>Please HN! I&#x27;m depending on you.
======
dangrossman
I created Improvely to meet that need. Might be what you're looking for? Some
sample reports:

[https://www.improvely.com/demo](https://www.improvely.com/demo)

[http://demo.improvely.com/reports/mywebshop/organic](http://demo.improvely.com/reports/mywebshop/organic)

[http://demo.improvely.com/reports/mywebshop/person?id=nflbfl...](http://demo.improvely.com/reports/mywebshop/person?id=nflbfl_tblfnf%40zbhpp.com)

Hope you don't mind the self-promotion.

~~~
cskakun
I damn well don't mind the promotion if I find what I'm looking for :)

This looks like a big improvement over the above. I see sources, individual
hits and events for all types of things.

One thing that gets on my nerves a lot is the need to change projects to view
individual stats. Maybe this is still here but hopefully you have an API to
pull those stats in another view? :D

Looks really good. Can you send me an email at clinton.d.skakun at gmail.com
to tell me more about the paid plan? I'd like to know how many projects I can
add and the views for projects.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'd highly recommend that you integrate Segment.com. Paste it into your site
once, then toggle on/off all the analytics tools you want. That's probably the
easiest way for you to browse through the current tools that are available
without actually having to manually integrate each one.

~~~
dangrossman
You'd probably want to integrate their analytics.js library rather than
Segment.com itself when it comes to testing/playing. The hosted service
segments what integrations you can use by what plan you're on; to try out
Salesforce's $25/month service, for example, you have to pay Segment
$350/month.

[https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js](https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js)

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Ahhh, very nice option. Even better! Thanks!

------
i0nutzb
Analytics are not my forte, but back in the day Woopra had it's glory moment.

[https://www.woopra.com/](https://www.woopra.com/)

~~~
cskakun
This looks good as well. Wondering how many good tools there are out there
that I've missed.

